# G0008 Reimbursement



## mariapuerto5@gmail.com (Oct 7, 2009)

Does anyone know what is Medicare's reimbursement for code G0008 for Northern Virginia?


----------



## Manas maity (Oct 8, 2009)

For the code G0008

The National Pay Rate=	$24.89
Medicare Reimbursement= $22.26
And
For a non-reporting hospital reduced rate (@0.981) the rate shall be
National Pay Rate *Reduced Rate=	$24.42 *
Medicare Reimbursement *Reduced Rate =   $21.84 *


----------



## Teresa Collins (Oct 8, 2009)

For G0008, we are reimbursed $19.96 and we are in Virginia.

Hope this helps!

Teresa Collins, CPC


----------



## amanion (May 1, 2014)

Manas maity said:


> For the code G0008
> 
> The National Pay Rate=	$24.89
> Medicare Reimbursement= $22.26
> ...



Hello....could you please tell me what the difference is between National Pay Rate, and Medicare Reimbursement?.... We're in Metro Philadelphia, and I can't find any information on the CMS or Novitas Websites??


----------

